# New hens... Yay!



## metalmare (17 May 2013)

We had hens and ducks for a few years then got rid last year as we were over-stocked and needed to re-seed the grass.

We are collecting our new flock next Saturday:

2 faverolles, 1 barnevelder, 1 buff laced wyandotte bantam, 1 partridge orpington.

I am beyond excited... Being without hens has been a very sad time and I can't believe how bad shop bought eggs really are!


----------



## jodie3 (17 May 2013)

That's an interesting mix!

I love my hens so quite understand how excited you are.

We will need pictures though.


----------



## WelshD (17 May 2013)

Lovely heavy placid birds. good choices lol

Now this is where I know you from lol


----------



## metalmare (17 May 2013)

Ahhh, in your alter ego and I in mine 

I wondered whether you'd spot me on here.


----------



## metalmare (17 May 2013)

jodie3 said:



			That's an interesting mix!

I love my hens so quite understand how excited you are.

We will need pictures though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, like a kid in a sweet shop.  They all have such different qualilties I needed a range I felt.  I'll have to get busy with the camera once they arrive!


----------



## FairyLights (18 May 2013)

HOW EXCITING! I love my hens and yesterday we collected a Lavender Bantam cockrel. He'sgreat, goes cock-a-doodle-dooooo a lot. The yard is somuchbetter fior his being there. And he'llhave a great time with his hareem. ENJOY your hens .


----------



## Nudibranch (18 May 2013)

Ooh a nice mix there. I have two barnevelders, they lay great big brown eggs. I have 5 silver laced wyandottes in the brooder, they're pretty "lively" little things so hoping they're not all roast dinners. Lovely birds though.


----------



## metalmare (18 May 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			HOW EXCITING! I love my hens and yesterday we collected a Lavender Bantam cockrel. He'sgreat, goes cock-a-doodle-dooooo a lot. The yard is somuchbetter fior his being there. And he'llhave a great time with his hareem. ENJOY your hens .
		
Click to expand...

I would love a cockerel but sadly we have neighbours very close :-(

I love lavenders and blues - they're such gorgeous pastel shades on poultry.


----------



## metalmare (18 May 2013)

Nudibranch said:



			Ooh a nice mix there. I have two barnevelders, they lay great big brown eggs. I have 5 silver laced wyandottes in the brooder, they're pretty "lively" little things so hoping they're not all roast dinners. Lovely birds though.
		
Click to expand...

I hear barnevelder eggs are sometimes too big to fit in an egg box and that they lay through the winter.  Have you found this to be true?


----------



## Clodagh (18 May 2013)

I recognised your siggy pic!!
Good choice, can't go wrong with dottes and everything else is OK too. PICS!!


----------



## metalmare (18 May 2013)

Ah, all us multi-forum users... I have yet to have anyone from here spot me on the ferret forum  

I will post pics soon, I promise.


----------

